# Cruncher Permanantly Offline



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

My laptop (Pentium M in sig) died yesterday, so it is permanently offline (not that you'd notice with it's 150 PPD).  However, all is not bad, my parents agreed to pay part of the cost of a replacement laptop, so I've ordered a T400 with a 2.4ghz Core 2 Duo that'll be crunching as soon as it arrives.  If it gets about the same PPD/mhz as desktop Core 2s, it should get about 650PPD. (a bit more than the E6550)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2009)

I think you should get a cheapy desktop instead to be honest, your last one probably died due to heat.

Laptops are not designed to run under load all the time.
At all.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I think you should get a cheapy desktop instead to be honest, your last one probably died due to heat.
> 
> Laptops are not designed to run under load all the time.
> At all.



I already have a desktop, but I need a laptop for school to take to classes etc.  I doubt my old one died because of heat, it was kept at under 65c at all times, and it lasted 6 years (X31s were made in 2003), so if my T400 lasts until 2015, I'll be very satisfied with it.  My dad has the older version of what I purchased (T60p), and he runs WCG on it (under his account, for IBM's team), and it does fine.  I'll try WCG on the T400, and if it gets too hot I'll stop


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 19, 2009)

6 isn't a bad run at all.

I retract my statement then, seems your laptop had much better cooling then mine.

Mine idled at 70c : /

Even after new thermalpaste.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> 6 isn't a bad run at all.
> 
> I retract my statement then, seems your laptop had much better cooling then mine.
> 
> ...



Mine ran on OCZ FreeZe for the past year or so, and I blew out the dust monthly (not that hard to do), temps only went above 70C once when I left it on the bed and the exhaust vent was covered up.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 19, 2009)

outstanding, ion, you are a good example of a dedicated folder.  Keep keeping on!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, it's sad that your old lappy died, but with the death of the old one comes it's replacement with much better performance. And, if you get one with an NVIDIA GPU you can fold on it.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 20, 2009)

R.I.P. old cruncher

Congrats to *new* cruncher


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Well, it's sad that your old lappy died, but with the death of the old one comes it's replacement with much better performance. And, if you get one with an NVIDIA GPU you can fold on it.



It just has the Intel 4500, I considered a dedicated GPU, but the only option was the 3470, which is supposed to only get ~250PPD for F@H, and it was an additional $150.  I decided to save the money


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 20, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It just has the Intel 4500, I considered a dedicated GPU, but the only option was the 3470, which is supposed to only get ~250PPD for F@H, and it was an additional $150.  I decided to save the money



Well, nonetheless, it's much better than your last laptop.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Well, nonetheless, it's much better than your last laptop.



Absolutely!  I'm hoping for ~500-600 PPD off of it (can't be on _all_ of the time) if temps aren't too high


----------

